# Remembering Vivi DuPont



## alongman (Mar 22, 2007)

I just saw a posting on the Sale Board that reminded me of Vivi. Her contagious smile and love for her horses and the people that surrounded her. We all could have learned a lesson for this amazing woman.

How about some stories.....

My first memory of Vivi was at the very first AMHR Nationals I attended - she welcomed me at 7am and helped me lead my horses into the barn. I got the pleasure of being stalled next to her. Her big bundle of energy Boxer always seemed to find her way over to visit us. I personally think it was so Vivi would come to us or us to her and spend a while talking......


----------



## kaykay (Mar 22, 2007)

I never got to meet her but have heard nothing but good things about her. We did email a couple times but I so wish I had met her. Everyone who knew her talks about her smile and her love of horses


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Mar 22, 2007)

Vivi and I started out as email friends, having met on line,, then Iming all the time, then calling each other often on the phone. Then we decided to meet and went out to lunch several times, of course always down near her as she wasn't able to drive.

Vivi was always a scream, what a great sense of humor. She could tell a good joke and always made me laugh. Vivi knew everybody. She was quite a horse woman and had some beautiful horses.

We always shared foal pictures, sending pictures back and forth. Always asking each others opinions about horses we wanted to buy.

I found one of her dream stallions for her, when I had to decide not to buy him(long story). Vivi ended up gelding him(Boohoooo!!!!!) and took him to many shows and he did well, then I finally bought him from her. Best boy I ever bought! We always laughed agreeing that we wished he could grow his boy parts back, that he should have been kept as a stud. That horse will never leave here... DArmonds American Gigolo( sired by REO's beloved Spuds) Because Gigolo was owned and shown by Vivi, he wasn't afraid of ANYTHING at all. He rides on elevators, is not impressed by any form of wheel chair or walker, go cart, 4 wheeler etc., he is bombproof with kids and also shows very well. He is now a favorite with 3 4H kids that come by every week to learn about horses(I think that part especially would make Vivi happy!)

I think of Vivi every day, especially when I am outside with Gigolo.

Knowing Vivi, she preferred to stay at the Rainbow Bridge, because there are so many critters there.

"To Vivi... you are remembered always. I miss you"

Robin


----------



## luckymeacres (Mar 22, 2007)

> "To Vivi... you are remembered always. I miss you"


That says it all.

Vivi was the kindest, thoughtful person you could ever think of meeting. We orginally met her when we started hauling for her. She ended up helping us so much with communication on the road, for that we could never repay her. We always looked forward to stopping at her house along our route. She demanded we stay and relax a while at "our B & B as she called it".

We enjoyed very much the time we could just spend with her.

She would cook our food, and make sure when we went back on the road we were loaded with all sorts of goodies.

She was the best friend a person could ever have.

WE MISS YOU SO MUCH VIVI---

LOVE, LYN, MIKE, JADERS AND LEXIE


----------



## Miniv (Mar 22, 2007)

I never met Vivi personally, just by phone.........but like Luckymeacres, Larry did some hauling for her and always spoke fondly of her.

MA


----------



## CKC (Mar 23, 2007)

Vivi had a huge impact on me. Although, I never was formally introduced.

I was at a show with a former trainer. I was so frustrated because once again I was left to fend for myself by this trainer and was so frustrated yet another time.

I was walking past Vivi and my horse balked. I was aggravated with him. I heard her say..... well, he has to get used to a wheel chair sometime. I'm sure she was talking to me, but I was aways past her when I heard it and was so upset with everything I didn't take the time to talk to her.

I was easily influenced by this trainer and wish things had been different.

I think about how I would like to turn back time and wish I had had a chance to truly have met her.

Kim


----------



## joylee123 (Apr 8, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]I got the chance to meet and visit with her at the AMHA Nationals in 96. She was a pleasure




: [/SIZE]


----------



## Terv (May 22, 2019)

This is a very old thread but it was one of the few things on the internet I found about Vivi. For some reason she popped into my brain today. I was very fortunate to ride ponies for Vivi. This was 40 years ago. She was so generous to the kids who rode her ponies. Taking us to shows. Riding for free. I never would have gained the show experience I have without Vivi. At the time she was also very involved with the handicap program at Thorncroft. For my wedding which was in 1991 she gave me a horse for a present! I cant say my husband was pleased but the mare was very nice. Shortly after this she got involved with the mini's and from this thread it looks like she stuck with it. Sadly I lost touch with her after 1995. Just my two cents remembering Vivi and her generous spirit.


----------

